# Donating plasma



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone here ever donate plasma? I just donated for the first time last week and will be again tomorrow. Wowzer that was a big needle they stuck in there! Not going to lie I almost cried like a baby when I saw it.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to donate two or three times a year. They won't take my blood any more, because I have had malaria.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> I used to donate two or three times a year. They won't take my blood any more, because I have had malaria.


Oh wow,how did you get malaria? Did it make you nervous when they read you all the risks of donating?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

You're a very good person, Oregon1986. 

For years I couldn't donate blood because of an autoimmune disease, then the guidelines changed and I could. I have an uncommon blood type and immediately went to donate- I was anemic. I'm chronically anemic and can't donate.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

when I lived in Anchorage and worked for the government they would call me 6 weeks to the day to come donate.
I don't know if it was the government job or if the local red cross was exceptionally well organized, but Ive still got some of the "gallon " pins.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oregon1986 said:


> Oh wow,how did you get malaria? Did it make you nervous when they read you all the risks of donating?


I got malaria working in a remote camp in Angola, West Africa. After I saw that huge needle I don't remember anything they said.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm a temporary turnip. Time and distance keep me from donating. Although I need every drop I have right now.
I was very consistent for a long stretch. I was happy to be on the giving end and thoughtful for all of the people on the receiving end. There are many.

I remember the first time for me was on a snowy winter and I was cold and anxious when I got there. When my head and body sensed the anti coagulant coursing through me, I felt my lips tingling and anxiety light headedness. I finally decided I should let someone know while they had someone still awake to deal with. They said they always are ready and expect that. The solution was to give me some hard candy and a few antacid tablets to chew on. I preferred the the sensations to the chalky cure. 

I got over it quickly. 

They are pretty good with the needlepoint and craft. The fluids going back in could use a little warming first. Ha.

Good work.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I appreciate those who donate lifesaving plasma. 

They said I was too thin, and would possibly faint, so I couldn't give.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

It was one of my main forms of obtaining gas money while in college.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I used to donate it to the Red cross 

what I find interesting is that the red cross counts it as 2 donations and doesn't want to see you again for a while if I recall 16 weeks . 

the places that pay you for it want you there all the time.

a co-worker of mine sold plasma in college to make rent and such he said it would wipe him out giving so often. 

while I didn't feel that way on the 16 week rotation so I have to wonder if it is healthy to give so often as they will pay you for.

I have to say I am usually warm not cold so the first time they offered me a blanket before the saline push I declined , wow is that the chills having a liter of 68* fluid pushed in about a minute.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> You're a very good person, Oregon1986.
> 
> For years I couldn't donate blood because of an autoimmune disease, then the guidelines changed and I could. I have an uncommon blood type and immediately went to donate- I was anemic. I'm chronically anemic and can't donate.


At least you tried,that's what counts


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> I got malaria working in a remote camp in Angola, West Africa. After I saw that huge needle I don't remember anything they said.


Lol it was a scary needle


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

macmad said:


> It was one of my main forms of obtaining gas money while in college.


Ol I've seen a lot of college kids in there


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I used to donate it to the Red cross
> 
> what I find interesting is that the red cross counts it as 2 donations and doesn't want to see you again for a while if I recall 16 weeks .
> 
> ...


It sucks a lot out of your body.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Our daughter and oldest son have both given. Our daughter's blood type is uncommon, and she used to get callbacks frequently.
My wife insists the blood running thru my veins must have come from animals and should stay with me thru my death.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol my wife thinks mine is some sorta witchcraft. 
She clots slowly not quite hemophilia but close. 
Mine on the other hand takes care of most things without a stitch 
A few years back she went with me to watch me donate because she honestly wanted to see how they got it out!
As I age I’ve noticed it thinning some though still not as thin as hers


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Plasma, souls, whatever. Don't be selling yourself!
At least not cheap.
My sorta neighbors up on the paved road go all the time. I think it's their main legitimate source of income, and apparently they don't mind that you're a drug addict and high at the moment.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I used to tell them that I have salsa in my veins and that the little pieces of cilantro help stop the gushing.

One day after donating, I was called by my vet and friend to help shore up his high tensile fence where cows had pushed some staples out. After reaching in the can for staples a few times I nicked my fingers on the staple barbs and was bleeding on everything I touched. The anticoagulant was doing it's job, still, but the cilantro was not plugging the holes.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Clem said:


> Plasma, souls, whatever. Don't be selling yourself!
> At least not cheap.
> My sorta neighbors up on the paved road go all the time. I think it's their main legitimate source of income, and apparently they don't mind that you're a drug addict and high at the moment.


Here you have to pass drug tests


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bret said:


> I used to tell them that I have salsa in my veins and that the little pieces of cilantro help stop the gushing.
> 
> One day after donating, I was called by my vet and friend to help shore up his high tensile fence where cows had pushed some staples out. After reaching in the can for staples a few times I nicked my fingers on the staple barbs and was bleeding on everything I touched. The anticoagulant was doing it's job, still, but the cilantro was not plugging the holes.


LMAO cilantro


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

DH and I both sold plasma after we got married. Ask at the place you're going if they have any specials for the holidays...like, give X times before ___ and get a free turkey! The first year we were married we got ALL of our turkey's from plasma!

Mon


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

frogmammy said:


> DH and I both sold plasma after we got married. Ask at the place you're going if they have any specials for the holidays...like, give X times before ___ and get a free turkey! The first year we were married we got ALL of our turkey's from plasma!
> 
> Mon


That is awesome,I will definitely have to ask


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

I sold plasma (also as a college student) and I've donated whole blood as well. It IS a big needle, but necessary.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

https://www.npr.org/2015/06/14/4143...-thats-saved-2-million-babies?t=1541440540540


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Very interesting, the old guy has been donating for over 60 years-his blood is rare, and in high demand*** Good Guy!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife would sell Plasma 3X a week. When I was in school.

big rockpile


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

I give/donate both whole blood and platelets, platelets they gather from one arm and return the blood to the other arm after collecting the platelets takes from 90 minutes to two hours to collect I can pick a movie to watch during this time which is nice since I/we don't go to the movies a lot.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

montysky said:


> I give/donate both whole blood and platelets, platelets they gather from one arm and return the blood to the other arm after collecting the platelets takes from 90 minutes to two hours to collect I can pick a movie to watch during this time which is nice since I/we don't go to the movies a lot.


That is very nice


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

montysky said:


> I give/donate both whole blood and platelets, platelets they gather from one arm and return the blood to the other arm after collecting the platelets takes from 90 minutes to two hours to collect I can pick a movie to watch during this time which is nice since I/we don't go to the movies a lot.


Are you paid for platelet donation? I have a friend who, when she was in college, did this (IIRC $30 per donation, in the early 1990s; it took 3 hours) and my sister did WBC donation a few times, and was paid about the same.

My dad is O negative, the universal donor, and until his own health began to fail, was an every-6-weeks donor. He got a lot of it "back" earlier this year. I donated a few times in my late teens, but then I blacked out on the table and they recommended that I not do it again, so I haven't.

Sometimes, blood or blood products that cannot be used for donation can be used for research.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

thesedays said:


> Are you paid for platelet donation? I have a friend who, when she was in college, did this (IIRC $30 per donation, in the early 1990s; it took 3 hours) and my sister did WBC donation a few times, and was paid about the same.
> 
> My dad is O negative, the universal donor, and until his own health began to fail, was an every-6-weeks donor. He got a lot of it "back" earlier this year. I donated a few times in my late teens, but then I blacked out on the table and they recommended that I not do it again, so I haven't.
> 
> Sometimes, blood or blood products that cannot be used for donation can be used for research.


No I don't get pay for the platelet beyond the movie, cookies and juice, 
sounds like your whole family has done a lot! I heard O negative is something they always cant have enough.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

O negative is the universal donor, and is about 7 percent of the U.S. population.


----------

